# Textdatei in bestimmtes Verzeichnes auf anderen Pc kopieren



## T0kwe (25. Jan 2015)

Hallo,
Ich programmiere für die Schule eine Steuerung für ein Auto (in dem Auto ist ein Raspberry Pi), die übers Internet funktionieren soll. Ich möchte am liebsten von meinem Pc, von dem ich das Auto steuern möchte, eine Textdatei in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnes des Pi´s verschieben. Bisher habe ich nur etwas mit Socket Client und Server gefunden und da stell ich mir die Frage, ob dies überhaup so möglich ist, oder nur indem ich auf dem Pi einen Server anlege der mir die Daten, die er von meinem Pc bekommt in eine Textdatei schreibt? 
Danke schon einmal im Voraus 
Gruß Torben


----------



## Flown (26. Jan 2015)

Klar geht das, HIER das Tutorial von Oracle selbst.


----------



## T0kwe (27. Jan 2015)

Danke für die Antwort, aber ich habe immernoch nicht so recht verstanden wie das gehen soll... Bei Oracle wird doch auch nur beschrieben wie eine Client Server Verbindungg funktioniert. In meinem Fall würde ich aber am liebsten aus Ressourcengründen keinen Server erstellen müssen, der die Daten empfängt und in eine Textdatei schreibt, sondern, dass der Client direkt eine Textdatei in einem bestimmten Verzeichnes des Pi`s mit den Daten drinnen erstellt. Wenn dies so möglich ist, mit welcher Methode würde das dann gehen?
Danke schon einmal im Voraus 
Gruß Torben


----------



## Ch4t4r (29. Jan 2015)

Im endeffekt kann es nicht ohne server laufen. Sei es ein eigener oder bloß der eingebaute ftp server. Für das Nutzen von ftp in java gibt es genug apis.


----------



## T0kwe (30. Jan 2015)

Okay dankeschön, ich werde dass dann glaube ich mit einem socker Server lösen der mir das in eine Textdatei reinschreibt.


----------

